# Underage and pregnant this Week



## LauraLeigh

What are your views on this weeks episode Charlotte and Natasha?


----------



## i want it all

I always watch it a couple of days behind! Ha ha! I've not heard good things about it though!


----------



## PrincessKay

Ahh im missing out. Which channel is this on? and what day? x


----------



## i want it all

BBC3, yesterday, but if you have sky+ or the lke it's probably repeated 3 million times this week!


----------



## PrincessKay

Oooo il check it out tomorrow on catch up :thumbup:


----------



## Twister

I thought that although she is a little lazy, that charlotte's family ganged up on her somewhat. She isn't the worst person in the world and I do think kicking her out is going a bit far and her mum was a bit to dismissive, where did she expect them to go? It's not like the other week where the girl was just horrible and was acting like she didn't even want her LO, even then her mum didn't just throw her out and went through the procedures. I admired her desire to become a police officer, things got a bit shaky when her mum refused to take her LO to nursery and she stopped going to college but in the end she carried on with her education. Was a bit confused as to why her LO was being fed bottles of tea though, I'm not a parent so I'm not sure if that's normal or not.

Natasha I thought was very naive, she contradicted her self a lot (once by saying she's not rushing into getting married but it's a heat of the moment thing:dohh:) and she didn't seem like the brightest spark. I think getting engaged after being with her partner for 3 weeks was silly and him sending her dad a message over Facebook was sweet but quite funny. If were her dad I wouldn't have been too happy with that and would have sat them both down to talk about things. The fact the boyfriend was using his life savings to pay for the wedding as well made me go :o


----------



## Elliebellie

I agree with a lot of what Twister said. :thumbup:

I think that although Charlotte was a bit lazy, her mum annoyed me more to be honest. I just got the impression she wasn't looking out for the best interests of her child/grandchild, and was really petty. I think Charlotte was alienated and will probably be better off being out of the environment. I had also never heard of giving a baby tea. Can't be good for them, surely?

Natasha, bless her socks, just seemed a wee bit confused by the whole situation? Neither her or her partner seemed like the brightest sparks, and I think getting engaged after 3 weeks is pretty ridiculous, but they seemed happy together and I wish them all the best.

I'm completely addicted to this programme, its really sad! :blush:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can't believe that 11 month old has a bottle of tea in the morning! Surely that's too much caffeine for a LO!


----------



## Bababall

Elliebellie-I'm also addicted! I'm even sadder though in that I also sky plus 16 and pregnant and teen mom every day on MTV!
I was very confused by the tea thing. Not a mum myself but surely can't be good for a baby.
Natasha hadnt a clue. I don't mean that to sound nasty, I felt a bit sorry for her. Didn't like that she had been seeing the fella for 3 weeks, got engaged, called them a family and the boyfriend was changing the nappies from day 1. I would have thought it would be better to really know someone before bringing them into your babys life?


----------



## Twister

Don't worry about beig addicted, I am too! I love these sorts of programmes, if o had MTV I'd be recording 16 an pregnant and teen mum, although I don't think oh would be very happy with watching all these shows. He gets annoyed at underage and pregnant as it is lol!


----------



## kittylady

I was shocked that the baby was given tea, I'm sure I've been told their not supposed to have tea until they're toddlers. 

I agree with most posts, we didn't get engaged until 3 years let alone 3 weeks, we didn't even know each other that well at 3 weeks but I wish them all the best and hope they have a happy life together. 

Both didn't seem like terrible mums, Charlotte just seemed normal for her age and her relationship with her mum to me reflected the teenager-mum relationship. Though I was appalled she didn't go to the LO's 1st birthday party. I don't care if your not talking to your daughter, it doesn't mean you neglect your granddaughter in the process. :growlmad:


----------



## PrincessKay

Well... I watched it.

I was horrified when one of the girls mums said 'I dont know if it was because we talked alot about sex from when she was a young age, even talked about the bext sex positions'
WTF? Why would you talk about sexual positions with your 14/15 yr old daughter??!! :dohh:

Also why would you let a man bath and change your LO's nappy when you have only known him for 3 weeks? :wacko:


----------



## holly2234

I wondered why one of the girls couldnt afford a deposit for rent but could afford a wedding dress.

Also the other girl, i dont think she was too bad, but her family didnt support her in the right ways. Her mum went from doing everything to nothing. Tea in the bottle though....no!


----------



## Twister

^^^because her boyfriend was paying for it out of his life savings. Although you could argue that surely he'd rather pay for a home for her/them rather than a big wedding dress.


----------



## LauraLeigh

I agree with you all.

I thought Charlotte's Mum was a bit out of order with washing her hands of her daughter, having had 6 kids I am sure and she knows how hard it is.

And I was a bit confused with Natasha, she seemed so young and confused.
I can't believe that her partner was sooo wanting to rush into everything either, 3 weeks and proposed, and 100% sure he wanted to take on that little baby as his own.
She is very lucky she met him!

I am addicted to it as well, and also Babytime and the baby tales on sky lol x


----------



## Lozb

hi, what channel and when is underage and preg on?


----------



## kittylady

BBC3 though its on BBCiplayer at the moment, I'm watching them all atm as I've missed this series:thumbup:


----------



## ferens06

My take on it was that I agree with what Charlotte's parents did. They forced her to grow up and stop behaving like a child. If she can get pregnant, decide to keep the baby and bring it up, then she's made her choice and that's what she should do- not palm her child off onto her mum. She really annoyed me how she wouldn't get up a bit earlier to take her daughter to the creche so she could go to college, then blamed her college failure on her mum not taking her. She needed to be told to leave, it made her gain perspective and will force her to grow up in the long run. She needs to realise she's not a young girl anymore, she's a mum. I DID think her mum was harsh for taking it out on the baby by not going to her party though.

Natasha was, well, interesting. She had a good heart and good intentions, but a little naive in getting engaged after three weeks when she met him on Facebook and he asked her father's permission through Facebook also. Very rushed and not thought through. But in other respects, she seemed to be coping as a mum. 

x


----------



## LunaRose

The baby girl drinking tea made me cringe .. She definitely won't be getting enough iron, poor kid!

As for Natasha, 3 weeks after meeting someone, there is NO way I would accept a proposal! I wonder why he was so keen to rush in like that ...? If someone my daughter just met asked me for her hand in marriage over Facebook, I would be horrified! I'm shocked her Dad said yes!


----------



## Kiki1993

Agree with pretty much everything that's been said!
I also think that teenage parents should just be treated like any other parents and they should be left to be the parent instead of the teens parent doing a lot of the parenting .... if they are old enough to create the baby and want to keep the baby...then its their responsibilty to raise the child ... NOT the grandparents! 
Both my siblings were teen parents and they got a lot of help from my mum but i think that it made them rely too much on help and when the help stopped they seemed to think it was unjust or something :shrug: I think they should do most of it on their own from day one like most parents do :shrug: 
(sorry if this came off as a rant, just a bit pissed of because a family member is taking the piss just like a lot of the girls on this show, with the exception of some of course) :haha:


----------



## ferens06

Kiki1993 said:


> Agree with pretty much everything that's been said!
> I also think that teenage parents should just be treated like any other parents and they should be left to be the parent instead of the teens parent doing a lot of the parenting .... if they are old enough to create the baby and want to keep the baby...then its their responsibilty to raise the child ... NOT the grandparents!
> Both my siblings were teen parents and they got a lot of help from my mum but i think that it made them rely too much on help and when the help stopped they seemed to think it was unjust or something :shrug: I think they should do most of it on their own from day one like most parents do :shrug:
> (sorry if this came off as a rant, just a bit pissed of because a family member is taking the piss just like a lot of the girls on this show, with the exception of some of course) :haha:

I agree with you 100% If you can be adult enough to decide to keep a child, you are adult enough to care for it! Makes me so mad when people have children and try to pass them off onto family. It is YOUR child. Grrr. Haha. Getting myself wound up now! :haha:


----------



## TwilightAgain

I felt sorry for Charlotte. It seemed her Mother was just looking for an excuse to kick her out honestly I thought she was a pathetic excuse for a mother. She didn't support her daughter at all and the rest of the family started being bitchy to her. Yes she was lazy but she didn't deserve that in my opinion.

She didn't even bother turning up to her Grandchild's birthday party :nope:


----------



## ferens06

From the way I saw it, Charlotte's mum looked after the baby all the time, and then the majority part of the filming was their relationship breakdown because of it. Charlotte couldn't be responsible enough to get up a bit earlier to take her daughter to creche and treated her mum like it was her fault she 'couldn't' go to college. 

She was very harsh about the birthday party though. I think both of them had a bit of growing up to do though to be honest.


----------



## pinkribbon

AngelofTroy said:


> I can't believe that 11 month old has a bottle of tea in the morning! Surely that's too much caffeine for a LO!

I wouldn't dare give my 11 month old son a bottle of tea!


----------



## holly2234

Twister said:


> ^^^because her boyfriend was paying for it out of his life savings. Although you could argue that surely he'd rather pay for a home for her/them rather than a big wedding dress.

Yeah i noticed that but thought whats the use in being married if they're sleeping in someones living room!

Also with Charlotte not wanting to wake up, after a couple of weeks, you just get up and its normal! Now i wake up at the same time even if Erin isnt awake yet. Sometimes im sitting waiting for her :haha:


----------



## TwilightAgain

pinkribbon said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe that 11 month old has a bottle of tea in the morning! Surely that's too much caffeine for a LO!
> 
> I wouldn't dare give my 11 month old son a bottle of tea!Click to expand...

It didn't look like tea to me :shrug: it was the colour of tea but it was all frothy in the bottle which tea normally isn't, just looked like coloured milk :shrug: .....unless she gave her very very very milky tea, I guess that could make it froth.


----------



## LauraLeigh

Hope it wasn't Chocolate Milkshake! Lol xx


----------

